# Nasser - Hero or Nutter?



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Many of you lads have passed through the Suez Canal. I have notions of what the place is like but I have never been there, so I want to hear all your stories.
The question I posted about Nasser is another matter. When he seized the canal, the world was in a tired state, still getting over the effects of WW2.
The world was also a very dangerous place, with America and Russia posturing over which one had the biggest H Bomb. Some younger members reading this might think it a bit comical, but back then people all over the world were extremely worried. The Egyptians probably looked at Nasser as a hero, and, I suppose they had every right to, but his actions could quite easily have sparked off another major conflict.
I really look forward to your input.

Regards as ever Nick


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Nick..............

I suspect his view was that it was Egypts turn to spark off a world conflict.
Many conflicts had been fought on Egyptian land when the locals were mere
bystanders.
This applies also to Libya, hence Gaddaffi...... and many other people in different parts of the world....... Uncle Ho.....Mao.....Nkrumah.....Kenyatta etc.


regards........

S2182


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think the world was in a tired state. I think we as a Nation were in a betwixt and between state and that Anthony Eden wasn't quite sure whether he was a betwixt or a between.
What we needed on this issue was strong leadership and Eden failed to deliver.
It's all "soap under the wedding ring" now, but my opinion is that we could, and should have had more bottle.


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

*Nasser - Hero or Nutter*



johnb42 said:


> I don't think the world was in a tired state. I think we as a Nation were in a betwixt and between state and that Anthony Eden wasn't quite sure whether he was a betwixt or a between.
> What we needed on this issue was strong leadership and Eden failed to deliver.
> It's all "soap under the wedding ring" now, but my opinion is that we could, and should have had more bottle.


John, I agree entirely,and Eden for me was a total Plonker.

Nick


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

The canal was OK in '63 then it was shut again in '67, it's a long way home from the Gulf, when the beer runs out jut before Mozambique. Nasser wasn't too bad, he did a better job for the people of Egypt than old king Farouk.

BTW nick, where were you making boilers?


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

nick olass said:


> Many of you lads have passed through the Suez Canal. I have notions of what the place is like but I have never been there, so I want to hear all your stories.
> The question I posted about Nasser is another matter. When he seized the canal, the world was in a tired state, still getting over the effects of WW2.
> The world was also a very dangerous place, with America and Russia posturing over which one had the biggest H Bomb. Some younger members reading this might think it a bit comical, but back then people all over the world were extremely worried. The Egyptians probably looked at Nasser as a hero, and, I suppose they had every right to, but his actions could quite easily have sparked off another major conflict.
> I really look forward to your input.
> ...


I was 4th R/O on the ss Mooltan in 1953. Whilst transitting the Canal I overheard the Pilot making sneering comments to the Master about the rumour that Egyptians were talking of running the Canal themselves. (the radio room was behind the wheelhouse). Well did you ever ? They couldn't run a whelk stall could they ? Colonial attitude or what. That is not my opinion, I am just quoting what I heard. The rest is history. Incidentally that was the year Col. Neguib (Nasser's predecessor) kicked the Europeans out of Egypt. 
David Whitehead.


----------



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

When Nasser took over there was a great discussion in the Media about how the Canal would fall into disrepair and that the replacement Russian and Polish Pilots would cause no end of chaos and collisions.
It was openly stated that the Egyptians were just not capable of running such an enterprise. 
Looking back on it I would say that Nasser was a "Braveheart" for the Egyptians but I did not think so at the time as we were fed so much fslse info by the Media.


----------



## macrae (May 11, 2006)

John Campbell said:


> When Nasser took over there was a great discussion in the Media about how the Canal would fall into disrepair and that the replacement Russian and Polish Pilots would cause no end of chaos and collisions.
> It was openly stated that the Egyptians were just not capable of running such an enterprise.
> Looking back on it I would say that Nasser was a "Braveheart" for the Egyptians but I did not think so at the time as we were fed so much fslse info by the Media.


John I agree with you. 
The time of a few West European countries ruling half the world, claiming it as their pocessions to do as they liked was over. (Smoke)


----------

